# Getting truck ready for 1st year plowing. Should I?



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi,
Gonna do some plowing this year (or hope too) for the 1st time and wondering if I would benefit from making front suspension changes on my Silverado 1500? Should I get heavy duty springs, shocks, anything and what on the front suspension will get the most abuse? That will probb answer this question. What if anything would you do since I dont have a 2500?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Plow Now;1838793 said:


> Hi,
> Gonna do some plowing this year (or hope too) for the 1st time and wondering if I would benefit from making front suspension changes on my Silverado 1500? Should I get heavy duty springs, shocks, anything and what on the front suspension will get the most abuse? That will probb answer this question. What if anything would you do since I dont have a 2500?


A lot of guys with 1/2t pickups use Timbren's on the frontend http://timbren.com/timbren-ses/. Use the Plowsite search function using _*Trimben*_ as the keyword and you should find all kinds of post.

Depending on the miles you have on your shocks you may what to replace them.

Expect to see some degree of Ball Joint and rod end fatigue.


----------



## Jakedaawg (Dec 29, 2013)

I would put the truck in the air and inspect the entire truck. Check front end, brakes, fluid levels and condition. Do all maintenance items listed in the owners manual. Dont forget to check axle boots and u-joints. Anything you can do now is something you wont have to do at midnight in the middle of a storm. Being reliable is the easiest way to keep accounts! If you show when you are supposed to they pay when they are supposed to.


----------



## xjoedirt55x (Dec 11, 2009)

Plow Now;1838793 said:


> Hi,
> Gonna do some plowing this year (or hope too) for the 1st time and wondering if I would benefit from making front suspension changes on my Silverado 1500? Should I get heavy duty springs, shocks, anything and what on the front suspension will get the most abuse? That will probb answer this question. What if anything would you do since I dont have a 2500?


If I can make on suggestion not pertaining to your truck..... Have a backup plan just in case something happens.


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. Im def going to get under the truck and do some preventative maintenance. I can do the work myself so Ill save some cash. I always have a back up plan and I dont plan on taking on more than 2 commercial accts and not large accts either. As far as back up Im a nut for back up gear and contingency plans. I will also make sure the job pays enough to cover my back up plan. Oh also, with a plow rig that I will soon be getting, is the solenoid the thing I should carry an extra of or should I carry an extra pump? I only ask because Id rather prepare for the worst and hope for the best.
Thanks and any other insight Im always open. And thanx to this site i have found a wealth of knowledge and experience. I plan to take all the knowledge i find here and hope to avoid most pitfalls. Thanks again


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Plow Now;1841899 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions. Im def going to get under the truck and do some preventative maintenance. I can do the work myself so Ill save some cash. I always have a back up plan and I dont plan on taking on more than 2 commercial accts and not large accts either. As far as back up Im a nut for back up gear and contingency plans. I will also make sure the job pays enough to cover my back up plan. Oh also, with a plow rig that I will soon be getting, is the solenoid the thing I should carry an extra of or should I carry an extra pump? I only ask because Id rather prepare for the worst and hope for the best.
> Thanks and any other insight Im always open. And thanx to this site i have found a wealth of knowledge and experience. I plan to take all the knowledge i find here and hope to avoid most pitfalls. Thanks again


What plow? I have one extra hose, longest one, fuses, a spare marshmallow (solenoid) and extra fluid. Anything other than those parts I would rather fix at home in the shop. I am sure there are some guys that carry extra pumps around, most likely Meyer guys because they are so simple to swap. Now I also keep an extra set of wiper blades, tranny fluid, jumper cables and flashlight in the truck. This is not everything I take plowing but what I consider to be the more important items.


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanx, I was wondering about solenoids and Ill eventually carry an extra pump but I can also think of things I would also bring you didn't list but all my years as a mobile dj and in pro audio I was a nut w back up gear and and contingency and w my 1st year even though on a small scale it like ur 1st kid. He farts wrong you come running. Then w the 2nd,, letem fart .. Thx. Appreciate the insight and take it all to heart!!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

kimber750;1841981 said:


> What plow? I have one extra hose, longest one, fuses, a spare marshmallow (solenoid) and extra fluid. Anything other than those parts I would rather fix at home in the shop. I am sure there are some guys that carry extra pumps around, most likely Meyer guys because they are so simple to swap. Now I also keep an extra set of wiper blades, tranny fluid, jumper cables and flashlight in the truck. This is not everything I take plowing but what I consider to be the more important items.


X2, along with food, water, and a blanket


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

always have blankets in car during winter!!


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Buff - Bilstein 5100's or Rancho 5000 or 9000? Then there is the Rough Country...been doing research...


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

yeah, and thx for a subtle reminder for new shocks.. Cheap and important! I mean its all important...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MajorDave;1842158 said:


> Buff - Bilstein 5100's or Rancho 5000 or 9000? Then there is the Rough Country...been doing research...


I've run all if them and really like the Bilsteins


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Plow Now;1842146 said:


> Thanx, I was wondering about solenoids and Ill eventually carry an extra pump but I can also think of things I would also bring you didn't list but all my years as a mobile dj and in pro audio I was a nut w back up gear and and contingency and w my 1st year even though on a small scale it like ur 1st kid. He farts wrong you come running. Then w the 2nd,, letem fart .. Thx. Appreciate the insight and take it all to heart!!


By no means is that all I got in the truck. Just the more important items. One thing I did forget to mention is first aid kit since I tend to be accident prone.  I never saw the point in rebuilding the plow out on site when I got a nice garage to work in. Friends with plow shop and have woken them up before at 3am for parts. 



BUFF;1842148 said:


> X2, along with food, water, and a blanket


No blanket but extra clothes and boots. I am never that far from something that is open 24/7. My 4 accounts are with 1 1/2 miles of each other and from 3 of them I can see a fuel station.


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

That would be perfect to arrange something as geographically desirable even on a smaller basis as I will. Im will work within the confines as local. I have been lucky to quickly establish solid residential work. So 1 commercial acct would be fine 2 if the 1st isn't huge and far but that's really all. That would bring an equitable return to grow with. Maybe be winters end im flowing nicely w more but wanna ace 1 or 2. From my last 2 years of residential w tractor mounts and walk behinds ive always carried extra socks and had 2 pairs of high water proof boots. Thanx to my wife...Lots of gloves. Need to start getting water proof gloves...Theres always a WAWA or dunkin donuts near!


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

And as much as I hate to admit this I didn't get that 1500 because he got better offer and didn't give me a chance, So today I bought (have bill 97 f150 4x4) and bring home Sat but I think Im happier w this. Solid and nice!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

kimber750;1842281 said:


> By no means is that all I got in the truck. Just the more important items. One thing I did forget to mention is first aid kit since I tend to be accident prone.  I never saw the point in rebuilding the plow out on site when I got a nice garage to work in. Friends with plow shop and have woken them up before at 3am for parts.
> 
> No blanket but extra clothes and boots. I am never that far from something that is open 24/7. My 4 accounts are with 1 1/2 miles of each other and from 3 of them I can see a fuel station.


Got to love a heated shop to work on stuff in, if it can't be fixed in less than 10minutes I'll head home. Oh wait I run a Boss.........:laughing:

I have stuff strung out over 25 miles, travel single lane county roads, accounts on the outskirts of town, not much open between 10p and 5a and the biggest hazard is hitting an Elk, Horse or Beef Cow....


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

BUFF;1842479 said:


> Got to love a heated shop to work on stuff in, if it can't be fixed in less than 10minutes I'll head home. Oh wait I run a Boss.........:laughing:
> 
> I have stuff strung out over 25 miles, travel single lane county roads, accounts on the outskirts of town, not much open between 10p and 5a and the* biggest hazard is hitting an Elk, Horse or Beef Cow*....


At least you will have something to eat while you wait to be rescued. :laughing:


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

kimber750;1842490 said:


> At least you will have something to eat while you wait to be rescued. :laughing:


I'm prepared for such a thing


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

run a boss? Is that a plow rig? Hey, when looking at a used rig, what do i want to ask and or look for to gauge how it was maintained or what kind of shape its in? Im pretty mechanically inclined but knowing what to look at when shopping for a used rig would help and and what to watch out for.
Thanks for all your insights! Im listening from your experience and hope to save a lot of grief taking in insights from experienced pros..
Ben


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Plow Now;1842507 said:


> run a boss? Is that a plow rig? Hey, when looking at a used rig, what do i want to ask and or look for to gauge how it was maintained or what kind of shape its in? Im pretty mechanically inclined but knowing what to look at when shopping for a used rig would help and and what to watch out for.
> Thanks for all your insights! Im listening from your experience and hope to save a lot of grief taking in insights from experienced pros..
> Ben


Boss is a plow manufacture.

In our area start out by looking for rust. When was it last serviced, when was filter on plow last changed, has it been rebuilt? Look for wear at pivot points, condition of cutting, condition of rams and hoses and check the function of plow while watching volt gauge. Also look at condition of connectors, dirty connectors is sign of poor maintenance. Large draws on electrical system can point to weak battery or alternator or possibility of plow motor dying.

Just a few of the things to look at without knowing what truck or plow you are considering.


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

If you are going to upgrade suspension Rancho is running shocktobber fest and its buy three get one free...

I would also keep some slings and straps in in the truck as well just in case you need to secure the plow for transport and you cant short chain or dont have the capability like with Boss...

X2 on just about everything everyone else has said...

Oh and a good safety kit...Extra hat and gloves is a must!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

kimber750;1842510 said:


> Boss is a plow manufacture.
> 
> In our area start out by looking for rust. When was it last serviced, when was filter on plow last changed, has it been rebuilt? Look for wear at pivot points, condition of cutting, condition of rams and hoses and check the function of plow while watching volt gauge. Also look at condition of connectors, dirty connectors is sign of poor maintenance. Large draws on electrical system can point to weak battery or alternator or possibility of plow motor dying.
> 
> Just a few of the things to look at without knowing what truck or plow you are considering.


Also look for tweaked "A" frame, tweaked truck mount and tweaked moldboard, these are indicators that show the plow was beat on and could lead to unseen structural damage.

Expect to spend $2-3K on a good used plow, also when shopping try to find a used plow that comes with a truck mount that fits you truck or can be easily modified to fit (depending on your skillset). Truck mounts run between $400-$500 depending on the manufacture.



Plow Now;1842507 said:


> run a boss?


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

That is an awesome plow. I saw the video on them and the flexibility of movement on them.. Ill be there next year or 2. As far as tweaking on the frame, Now I have a decent set of perameters I would think that abuse would be obvious. I am going to look at a few rigs a friend of mines friend has left over from a lot of like 6 or 8 set ups he bought used at an auction. Ill look for signs of stress and also seals that look like they may be leaking in pump... Thanks and Im soaking ALL THIS UP!!!


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

Well since Ive received so much more information that I sought (which I am more than happy to accept) Ill keep up w my progress on this thread and thanx to you for this info and for future brain picking you allow me, Im sure success is inevitable w way fewer pitfalls along the way. Thanx much all!!


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

BUFF;1842538 said:


> Also look for tweaked "A" frame, tweaked truck mount and tweaked moldboard, these are indicators that show the plow was beat on and could lead to unseen structural damage.
> 
> Expect to spend $2-3K on a good used plow, also when shopping try to find a used plow that comes with a truck mount that fits you truck or can be easily modified to fit (depending on your skillset). Truck mounts run between $400-$500 depending on the manufacture.


Lookin good Buff - that is a sweet ride!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MajorDave;1842683 said:


> Lookin good Buff - that is a sweet ride!


Thx, the odometer just rolled over to 64k........not bad for a '97. Lol


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Not bad!! - my 96 Dodge 1500 is at 108k and my new 02 F-350 7.3 is at 118k.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

MajorDave;1842756 said:


> Not bad!! - my 96 Dodge 1500 is at 108k and my new 02 F-350 7.3 is at 118k.


It had 29k on it when I bought it in '08, still had the original tires which I ran for another 10k.


----------



## Flyboy77 (Jun 23, 2014)

Wow, that's big! That looks awesome! How wide is that and what's the most narrrow it can be (in retracted V)?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Flyboy77;1843019 said:


> Wow, that's big! That looks awesome! How wide is that and what's the most narrrow it can be (in retracted V)?


8.2ft Blade, Wings add 22" makes for 10ft in straight position and just over 9ft in V. 
Wings are angled forward 30* which makes relocating snow very efficient and well worth the money.


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

BUFF;1843025 said:


> 8.2ft Blade, Wings add 22" makes for 10ft in straight position and just over 9ft in V.
> Wings are angled forward 30* which makes relocating snow very efficient and well worth the money.[/QUOTE
> That is a serious plow. If I may say so I have plow envy lol. Before I make an investment like that though I should have to work to justify the expense which is my goal this year. I haven't bought my plow yet but when I do can I put wings on most
> any plow? I like the fact that you can turn an 8 foot blade into a 10-foot blade as it must save some time in the end


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

That is a serious plow. If I may say so I have plow envy lol. Before I make an investment like that though I should have to work to justify the expense which is my goal this year. I haven't bought my plow yet but when I do can I put wings on most 
any plow? I like the fact that you can turn an 8 foot blade into a 10-foot blade as it must save some time in the end[/QUOTE]

I had a 17yrs old 8.5 Meyer Straight blade with wings (10.4ft wide) on it before. I made a lot of money with that set up and sold it for $2300.00 when I got the Boss. Always take care of and maintain your equipment, it'll give you minimal headaches and make you money.


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

True as it may be that I do on occasion have too and have had some of our crew grab a shovel, 98%-99% of all the clearing we did last year was done by machine. We have small 1 stage 2 cycle toros that just perform great when we need a small unit that may have to be carried up steps to get another section, 2 42" tractor mounts that zip out sidewalks in 1 pass and an 8 hp mid 70's (seems never rebuilt) 3 stage 26" craftsman. Just threw a compression disc on it and the tecumsa motor on it really is legendary to say the least. We call her "Large Marge." And ironically (im going to spare u more details) we have a name for each piece of equip we have. We have fun w it but it makes each piece very identifiable when u want someone to get a certain machine. Its all made possible and convenient by my partner who is a small engine mechanic and keeps all these machines going! He'll have his plow rig soon. Maintaining all equip is 1/2 the deal,but not BEATING THE **** out it also help a lot too. As a pro audio guy by trade and always having backup gear, Im very particular how all of my cables are wrapped too, its nice when the cable just falls open when you unwrap it. It wont be a profitable or smooth running season w/o proper care. That's paramount.
By the end of next week Ill have my list of part's the truck will need and what I've picked up here are key parts Im going to want to upgrade to keep it up, running and hopefully well protected from the elements with a healthy dose of undercoating. Ill post them here on this thread before I order anything and hope for some feedback. 
Thanks All!!


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

*So, heres where Im at!*

Wow its been a long road since I bought this F 150.. I put a whole new front end on. I mean everything thats there has now been installed by me and a friend. Upper control arms, inner and outer tie rods, ball joints, rancho shocks and all the rest in there... Wow does it feel good up front. Thanks for all the honesty and then some.. I also bought new torsion bar keys to lift it a little in case plow drags it down. Didnt get plow yet and I start looking monday, but have a few connections. Im sure Ill post some questions before I make a purchase. Any suggestions what kind of plows not to get for my truck as a result of being too large or heavy? Im not doing heavy duty plowing this year w this truck, at least not planning on it...
Thanks all


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Western midweight Fisher HT Boss has a half ton plow too. Some guys on here swear by Sno-Way though I have no experience with them. The first 3 are top quality manufacturers and you can't really go wrong. There's always snowdogg but I don't particularly have anything nice to say about them. Some guys really do like them though


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

Thanx alot!!


----------



## AccuCon (Jan 31, 2013)

My boss have never let me down...They make a poly that would probably work just fine for your f150 and you might be able to find one inexpensive on craigs list...

Buff....Since you have had both pro wings and boss wings...Would you say the Boss wings are totally worth the extra 600 bucks?


----------



## OneBadDodge06 (Sep 22, 2004)

From what I've seen on a 7'6" straight boss with wings, it can move more snow than my vee plow. 

Totally worth the investment IMO.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

MajorDave;1842158 said:


> Buff - Bilstein 5100's or Rancho 5000 or 9000? Then there is the Rough Country...been doing research...


It's a bit late but I just put 4 KYB MonoMax around my Dodge.
I like them a lot... 1/2 price of Bilstiens or Rancho...
KYB specifically calls out plowing as one of the target applications for these shocks.

I lean towards the Snowdogg plows. Have had mine (MD75) now for a few years and it's been stellar. Dogg has several choices for a half ton truck and for a V go Snowdogg or Meyer. Both have them for 1/2 ton.... I bought new for the price of a used Boss, Meyer, etc..... 2 year warranty....

Semper Fi Major Dave.... basic E4 winger here....


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

ggb6259;1914208 said:


> It's a bit late but I just put 4 KYB MonoMax around my Dodge.
> I like them a lot... 1/2 price of Bilstiens or Rancho...
> KYB specifically calls out plowing as one of the target applications for these shocks.
> 
> ...


Oohrah - nothing basic about being any Marine! Semper Fi brother. Went with the Ranchos. Big sale in OcT. Buy 3 get one free. Did both trucks. Happy so far. New coils on Dodge tomorrow and Timbrens. Waited to put on fronts when I did coils. Been bouncing between both trucks


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Plow Now;1842291 said:


> And as much as I hate to admit this I didn't get that 1500 because he got better offer and didn't give me a chance, So today I bought (have bill 97 f150 4x4) and bring home Sat but I think Im happier w this. Solid and nice!


New Body style or older?


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

What is the difference between a myers e47 or e60 or other pumps? Should I consider 1 over the other?


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

*My truck w/o the plow. So far..*

Fannon I have same exact truck except green..


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Plow Now;1918859 said:


> Fannon I have same exact truck except green..


shes a beaut


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

LOL thx. She is now. Brand new front end.. Rides like new. Registering tomorrow and plow shopping tues. Have a connection via a good friend to chk out. All the 4x4 trucks ive ever owned were toyotas. 1st full size and im loving it but ill be dammed the price of tires for this one... 285 70 17... Ouch... Rancho shocks feel great!! Retiring the minivan too!!


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Plow Now;1918865 said:


> LOL thx. She is now. Brand new front end.. Rides like new. Registering tomorrow and plow shopping tues. Have a connection via a good friend to chk out. All the 4x4 trucks ive ever owned were toyotas. 1st full size and im loving it but ill be dammed the price of tires for this one... 285 70 17... Ouch... Rancho shocks feel great!! Retiring the minivan too!!


yea i havent had the chance to plow withvher yet just got it over the summer and already had to put a motor in it. it was an abused mudder b4 i got it. i need to redo the front end myself probably. ive got a old set of mickey thompsans on mine im pray last all year. ive also got to get some new leafs they are bad. note take ur mechanic with u lol to buy a truck. but it doesnt even squat when ive got the blade on.


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

This one has good engine and trans. if u get a chance look at page 1 of this thread. Been a long road, thanx to a great friend It didnt take me 6-7 months it would have on my own. Got some great deals on parts. For example brand new ac delco (didnt know they made parts for my truck) upper control arms w new bushings and ball joints 36.00 ea and a pair of ball joints for lowers same brand 13.00 ea. Advanced auto gave me a nice discount on most of the rest, and the balance from nappa. also advance auto has a rebuilt (i have a 4.6) starter for 120 or brand new for 140. Got the rancho 5000's 45.00 ea from advance. They give discounts when u buy good from them and they def arent pep boys. 
The only things i didnt change cuz they looked young were cv's, idler arm and pitman arm.. all else is new. spent about 800 total in parts. also bought new keys for torsion bars so i can lift a little if needed for plow.. Good luck and if u decide to do work urself shop amazon.com for parts also..


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

Im doing the last job on truck tomorrow. Back brakes. Im rotating tires so Ill take a pic of new front end. Oh yeah, even the friggin hub assemblies are new. w anti locks kinda pricey but got them new from a parts dist for 95.00 ea.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Plow Now;1918878 said:


> This one has good engine and trans. if u get a chance look at page 1 of this thread. Been a long road, thanx to a great friend It didnt take me 6-7 months it would have on my own. Got some great deals on parts. For example brand new ac delco (didnt know they made parts for my truck) upper control arms w new bushings and ball joints 36.00 ea and a pair of ball joints for lowers same brand 13.00 ea. Advanced auto gave me a nice discount on most of the rest, and the balance from nappa. also advance auto has a rebuilt (i have a 4.6) starter for 120 or brand new for 140. Got the rancho 5000's 45.00 ea from advance. They give discounts when u buy good from them and they def arent pep boys.
> The only things i didnt change cuz they looked young were cv's, idler arm and pitman arm.. all else is new. spent about 800 total in parts. also bought new keys for torsion bars so i can lift a little if needed for plow.. Good luck and if u decide to do work urself shop amazon.com for parts also..


ive got the 4.6 as well smallest v8 ford uses for that truck so i was told.i didnt know it needed a new motor i used the truck all summer. i blew a ring and it just puked oil.to chabge motors since there is no room u have to take the cab off.mine has a 3 in body lift so we were luck that it just swqueezed in


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

Well, sounds like you had an adventure as full of stimulation as I did although I sure you would much rather fight each and every rusty nut and bolt (especially the exhaust manifold which studs were so much fun but all came out w none stripped) like I did. Although it is the smallest V8 they make, if well maintained will run a long time. Unfortunately that wasnt your case. I have 212k on mine and runs like a champ. I do however like this truck enough should the motor take a ......... on me I would def put another in. Did u put a rebuilt or used in and if used what year 4.6's are compatible? This is also my 1st plow truck but this forum has filed in so many blanks for me, its really been a huge help.


----------



## Fannin76 (Jan 1, 2014)

Plow Now;1919087 said:


> Well, sounds like you had an adventure as full of stimulation as I did although I sure you would much rather fight each and every rusty nut and bolt (especially the exhaust manifold which studs were so much fun but all came out w none stripped) like I did. Although it is the smallest V8 they make, if well maintained will run a long time. Unfortunately that wasnt your case. I have 212k on mine and runs like a champ. I do however like this truck enough should the motor take a ......... on me I would def put another in. Did u put a rebuilt or used in and if used what year 4.6's are compatible? This is also my 1st plow truck but this forum has filed in so many blanks for me, its really been a huge help.


wish i could do the work mtself. save me some money. it was a used motor 119,000. as far as compatibility its all about the vin number they had 2 different motors that year.


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

Fortunately its behind you now and I would defer the installation of a motor to a pro. If you decide to put a new front end on it plz let me know. Anything that could be difficult or create harder work happened to me and i would be more than happy to share what we encountered and how we met the challenge which could save you some time which would have been nice BUT.... Especially the exhaust manifold studs.. Good luck and there has to be something that has made ford trucks the #1 selling truck 37 years in a row. The new front end makes it drive like a new truck. I just hope the motor and trans can continue for a while.. Although I am not a pro, I did just go through it! 
Ben


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Plow Now;1918833 said:


> What is the difference between a myers e47 or e60 or other pumps? Should I consider 1 over the other?


E60 is faster than E47 but both are no longer made by Meyer. Parts are still very easy to get for both. E47 was replaced by E60 and E60 was replaced by E58. E58 is the newest version of the straight blade pumps.


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok, I have a friend who has a few extra plows but they are 8 ft heavy duty myers. He suggested those blades may be just a little to heavy for my f150. He also may have a mount/pump set up if thats the case he would sell me which leads me to my question. Ill find out in a few days if thats the case and if so would a 7.5or 8 ft power angle blade most likely work on it? Are the power angle heavy duty or med duty or do they come in both. He said there is a diff of 4-500 lbs between the heavy duty blades he has vs med duty. Can anyone fill in the blanks before I see what he has so I can be a little better informed? Hes an anal dude with all of his equipment so I know it will be in decent condition.
Thanks in advance again


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

I would go to a plow selector or two and figure out what weight plows are being recommended for the F150. Look at as if you are going to buy new. Figure out what is offered and take those to the spec sheets. Pretty easy to do. You then know what the plow manufacturers are suggesting weight wise...

A ball park from my standpoint with my dodge would be something with combined subframe/plow of no more than 700-750 lbs. And with that I would still add timbrens or a leveling kit.


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

Ok now I have some perameters to work within and tyvm. I will do that and have a leveling kit recently installed but wide open so far since I havent put a load on it yet..


----------



## Plow Now (Sep 23, 2014)

I think I said I would post a few pics of the new front end and never did. I only finished it a month or so ago but just remembered. As you see I did get the rancho 5000 shocks and the front end of this 97 F150 feels and drives brand new. I know it should, but it all worked out great. Got a lot of insights from all you and next year Im gonna grab an F-250. Here are some pics of the new front end..


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

looks good.. timbrensor leveling kit and plow?


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Good choice on moving up to the 250 next year...my Dodge 1500 has taken a beating! I have new hubs, u-joints on both sides and one new spindle!! So I have some first-hand experience!

I see you went with the Ranchos - I am happy with mine. Added the Timbrens, HD Coils, and when I raise the plow the Timbrens just sit touching, so any bump I take they are activated and supporting the weight. I think it will help. Actually, after a week or so with them - I am REALLY happy just with the feel and piece-of-mind.

I did blow a u-joint the first time out (without timbrens) a few weeks ago. Picture below is on side of road with all the road crap up in there. Replaced it with the HD one, but I actually think I will need a new yoke as it was replaced last year and it was loose going in - well - not loose, but easier than it should be. Could be the reason...also, I hired a driver as I was in the F-350, which can ALWAYS be the cause. Guy seems good and is experienced, but hey, its not his truck!


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Dave ,

What was your symptom? My Dodge squeals like a banshee when you move the 1st 100 yards or so. Sounds like left front. in 2x4 or 4x4.. Definitely rotational.... After heavy rain or when really cold... Have not been able to id the issue... after theinitial 100 yards seems fne the rest of the day or until everything gets cold and wet again.


----------

